# For Sale! Mosura Rich Water and Excel Food, shrimps, $15, $21, Bloor/Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

There are some Mosura products for sale:
Mosura Rich Water (25g) - make water to be rich in microorganism and best for shrimp growth and reproduction - $15
Mosura Excel Food (25g) - food for Crystal Red Shrimp - $21

This products are vital for keeping heatly and breed freshwater shrimps like Crystal red/black, golden bee and tigers.

There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the price.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in Toronto.
Shipping is available all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra.
Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code. Some prodcuts can be repacked into an envelope, shipping will be $1.5 in that case.

 

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the other Mosura products shrimp-tank has.

You can contact me via [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
Look at my shrimps here: [U]http://www.Shrimp-Tank.c[/U]om

Mosura Rich Water

Mosura Rich Water is created based on the commerical shrimp breeding concept, rich water. Crystal clear water does not mean that it is the best water for shrimps. Water which is rich in microorganism is best for shrimp growth and reproduction.

Hence we made Mosura Rich Water, a biochemical fluvic acid that is specially cultured through biological treatment and bio-fermentation to achieve a product of very high biological activity for aquatic use. It is rich in amino acid, vitamins, microelements, surface activant, nucleic acid, polysaccharide, biologically active acid and an unknown growth facto

Mosura Rich Water:
creates an ecological balance in a tank
promotes growth of plankton (an additional microscopic food source for shrimps )
reduces the adverse effects of ammonia and nitrite
reduces shrimp stress and enhances immunity
increases vitality, metabolism and improves breeding
prevents eutrophication
improves shrimp and plants growth
re-energizes old gravel/soil
Usage recommendation: 
1 flat scoop of Mosura Rich Water is recommended to be used for 20litres of water. It is to be used during tank setups, water changes and periodically (2 week to 1 month once).
Any non dissolved material is harmless to livestock. This product will tint the water with a light amber color. Adjust the dosage/frequency as required.

Mosura Excel Food

Mosura Excel is a algae eating shrimp food which formulated for fast growth and broodstock diet of species like Crystal Red Shrimp, Red Bee Shrimp, Cherry Shrimp and Tiger Shrimp. It has a 50:50 ratio of animal to plant content.
It contains the wholesome goodness of seafood such as green lip mussel, squid derivatives and oysters. The plant content is made up of spirulina, kelp, terrestrial plants and their derivatives. These carefully selected ingredients provide essential nutrients like beta-carotene (important antioxidant), choline, phospholipids (e.g., phosphatidylcholine and phosphatidylinositol), fatty acids, cholesterol, minerals like iodine, potassium, calcium, selenium and proteins. Vitamin A & D, stablised form of Vitamin C & E and astaxatnthin are added together with Omega-3 and Omega-6 Fatty Acids (ratio of 2:1). These nutrients have been found to increase their resistance to diseases, fast growth and ovary maturation of female shrimps.
Mosura Excel eliminates the need to use live food to promote the growth and maturing of females. In this way it avoids the parasites and diseases that may come with live food.
Molting enhancer is added into Mosura Excel. This additive is very important, it prevents molting problems and result in faster growth rate.
Please use Feeding Regime Matrix (http://www.assaaqua.com/mosura-shrimps-products/crystal-red-shrimp-food) on suggested feeding frequence between Mosura Excel, Mosura CRS Specality Food and Starve Day.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These products are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These products and the other Mosura line products are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and the other Mosura products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura shrimp products for sale.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura products are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and the others Mosura shrimp breeding products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Mosura shrimp products for sale.


----------

